# Can you keep a king betta and an African butterfly fish together?



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Danny91 said:


> Thoughts?


IMO I would say no. Both species of fish stay at the top. But with a king betta. It may work. How big is the tank? Also, just a warning they have large mouths, the butterfly fish.


----------



## Danny91 (Jun 26, 2011)

The tank is about 24" long.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Okay. Do you have any other fish or animals?


----------



## Danny91 (Jun 26, 2011)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> Okay. Do you have any other fish or animals?


No, both would be the final inhabitants.


----------



## DeusExCalibur (Dec 1, 2011)

Really depends on the betta's individual personality. Some are just more aggressive than others. I've found plakats to generally be more aggressive than their long-finned counterparts. I've never kept a king betta, but considering they're merely nothing more than oversized plakats, I'd keep an eye out between the two.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

DeusExCalibur said:


> Really depends on the betta's individual personality. Some are just more aggressive than others. I've found plakats to generally be more aggressive than their long-finned counterparts. I've never kept a king betta, but considering they're merely nothing more than oversized plakats, I'd keep an eye out between the two.


Just going to post that, but got distracted with Oscars.. Plakats/Kings are the true Siamese fighting fish. They are the ones used to fight


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

I would say no the African butterfly fish could eat the betta


----------



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

I would definately lean on the side of no as well.


----------



## Danny91 (Jun 26, 2011)

I forgot to say the betta is currently 4"...


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Fully grown Bettas are too big to be eaten by the ABF. Their body shape doesn't lend itself well for an ABF snack. Guppies, WC Minnows and such are better for that. 

:icon_cool

Looking from the other direction it's a bit harder to know whether the Betta would chase the ABF around. I'd say no, but have a backup solution in place.


----------

